# Transfer cracked after one wash



## Thischick78 (Apr 11, 2021)

I’ve had my small business for 4 years now. I work with htv and transfers for bigger jobs. I’ve never had an issue with cracking or peeling. I just finished a big job for a local company and after one wash he said his design cracked. This particular transfer came from F&M expressions. Single color athletic formula on a Next Level 6010 shirt. The customer wears his shirts very fitted. The shirt does have some stretch to it. More so than the Anvil and Bella Canvas I normally use. I think next time I will go with the performance formula that has more elasticity. My question is how do I make this right with the customer? So far only HIS shirt cracked. I did a wash test here (washed and dried 5 times) no issues. When I physically stretched the shirt I did notice small cracks in the design. He is reselling these shirts for his business and is worried. Do I replace just his shirt and tell him I will do the same for any other customers that have the same issue? This is a big order and I am a small business. Refunding all of the money will hurt me. But I also want to stand by my work and not lose this customer. I guess I’m lucky I haven’t had this issue until now. I’m just at a loss of what to do and need some guidance.


----------



## jimumfan (Oct 24, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is make sure you're getting the right transfer for the kind of shirt you're decorating. Second, make a deal with the customer. YOU DON"T WANT TO REPLACE THE ORDER! Here's the question you always have to ask when you have a problem, is the issue real or is the customer trying to get a better deal. Only you can determine that. ANY shirt will crack if you yank on it hard enough. If it's plastisol, even with stretch additives, there is a breaking point. I like your solution of replacing any shirt that has a problem but if you don't want that (will he call today stress) hanging over your head, you can offer him a discount on the entire order and move on. Try not to drive yourself crazy, even the best printers run into problems. Most customers are reasonable if you just talk to them.


----------

